

The Real Internet Censors: Unaccountable ISPs? - cyberviewer
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/02/real-internet-censors-isps/
According to a new report, the Internet police are coming… and they’re not wearing badges. Instead, governments are devolving enforcement powers on the ‘net to ISPs.
======
gnosis
Also see:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2208093>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2213591>

